# Rabbits and Bird?



## Mariam+Theo (Oct 16, 2018)

Okay, so I've thought about it for a loooooonnnnnnngggggggggggg time and I think i'm going to get a bird. It will be a very quite one, but wondering if the noise will bother my rabbit. My rabbit does really good with other animals. When our ducks were little they would hangout with my rabbit, and now my kittens and rabbit adore each other.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 16, 2018)

Shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Oct 16, 2018)

Okay thanks so much!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 17, 2018)

We have 9 birds and no problems.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 17, 2018)

A number of years ago, we had a diamond dove that liked to walk around on the carpet. When our rabbit was out, if bunny got too near the little dove, the dove would spread out his wings and whack the bunny on the nose! It was quite funny. (Dove was too small to cause harm...just surprised bunny.) I wish I had gotten a photo but that was before the days of digital cameras. 

I had to keep an eye out for the rabbit trying to eat any scattered seed that fell from the bird's cage.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## jamesewaller (Oct 17, 2018)

MYBUNNYTHEO said:


> Okay, so I've thought about it for a loooooonnnnnnngggggggggggg time and I think i'm going to get a bird. It will be a very quite one, but wondering if the noise will bother my rabbit. My rabbit does really good with other animals. When our ducks were little they would hangout with my rabbit, and now my kittens and rabbit adore each other.


prey critters may not pair up ideally,-I am doing this pigeon/rabbit thing in my facility with only minor problems-ie,-poop/bathing in the rabbit water-solved problem by giving the bird his own bath tub,rrr,rr,--when our cats were kittens they grew up respecting the house rabbit-and no problems-but every situation can be a bit scewwed and not perfect-sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontail rip{avatar}


----------



## jamesewaller (Oct 17, 2018)

Nancy McClelland said:


> We have 9 birds and no problems.


hi,larry-we have more incommon,birds,--[PIGEONS}-I also entertain a pigeon website{-pigeon talk},my facility houses one rabbit{b denium}- two pigeons,{raptor and bully}--outside are-9 cats,2 dozen pigeons..sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontail rip


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 18, 2018)

Ours are all finches, so there's not enough to make one pigeon--but they don't mind other animals including the 2 Great Danes.


----------



## jamesewaller (Oct 19, 2018)

hi,larry--homing pigeons,a bit larger than the feral ones,..-finches-well- we cover that too.!- in our front yard my wife maintains our aviary,-our pear tree fell over years ago and created our very own aviary/refuge for wildlife-critter heaven,-squirrels,chickadee,s,-humming birds,blue jays,etc.-even a -possum,coon,--we were forced to adopt a rat..ewe.--when I was growing up 100 yr.ago we had a great dane,named king-wonderful dogs,-sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontail rip


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 21, 2018)

Our Danes are great, no pun intended. Our neighbor saw them out about 6 months ago and said she didn't think they were that big--she thought they were standing on something when they looked over the fence--they were, the ground. The small one weighs 172 pounds. When I was up in Washington, 5 decades ago, we had an owl that would sit on top of a light and wait for something from the fields to run across the road--he was HUGE! We had a Doberman that was genius level I Q and I taught her that our cockatiels were not on the menu--they'd land on her back when she was inside and use her for transport.


----------



## Susannah (Oct 24, 2018)

Love, Great Danes - yrs ago we had an American Pitbull X Great Dane, 'Jean-Luc', he had the temperament, coat, size and colouring of a Dane and the Pittie head...Loved my boy and miss him...a 'gentle giant'. 
As for birds and bunnies - our's don't mix together.


----------



## WholeLottaBunnies (Nov 6, 2018)

I have two society finches on the same room as my rabbits, they cohabit extremely well, the rabbits don't care about their noise, however, they are not that noisy, not sure how they would react to a bird like for example, a budgie. 

By the way, they are the first ones to check everything I buy for the rabbits.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 6, 2018)

Our 2 parakeets are noisy, but the bunnies don,t seem to notice anymore other than an occasional glance.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 6, 2018)

I used to have my birds in separate cages. Recently I got a bigger cage and house them all together.
2- canaries
2- Parson's finch
2 - button quail
3 - diamond doves


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 6, 2018)

Okay so this would be a small parrot, would it be too loud? I've read that they aren't that loud but just being specific on the size. I also adore Great Danes! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 6, 2018)

The conures i used to have lived in the same room as the rabbits. I doubt they even cared or noticed. The cockatoos live on a different floor of the house but you can hear them outside.[emoji23][emoji23] even the annoying barking dogs. The rabbits were never even distrubed. They never cared.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank so much Watermelons! I am most likely getting a conure!


----------

